# HELP! Fluff's tail very matted



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

My dogs hair is in good condition but her long tail is very matted. Any suggestions?


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I think you might have to demat the tail with grooming spray and greyhound comb.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I demat tails the following way

1. put lots of fur butter on the dry tail
2. slowly comb with a wide tooth comb
3. slowly comb with a smaller tooth comb
4. brush through with a mustache comb
5. Rinse with warm water
6. brush under the water with any comb avaliable
7. dry while brushing with madden brush
8. spray with leave-in conditioner and brush till dry


Hunter's tail is always a mess as his hair is so soft and cottony. I try to brush his tail everynight with the madan brush to prevent this but when I can't and mats build up this is what I have done and it works well


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

In addition to the advice that the other members gave, you could also use the steel end of a rat tail comb to break the mats apart. Take your time and be patient. You can be successful if you are careful.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Another alternative if it is a big solid matt use Cowboy Magic ( you can get it in a feed store like Tractor Supply Co) and a steel comb. Then when its all unmatted -wash and condition. Using a good leave in conditioner is important.


Cowboy Magic has silicone and help the hairs slide. Its stronger than conditioner. Conditioner will work on small matts ..........consider Cowboy Magic the big gun reserved for BIG TOUGH matts. I have found that a clean dog with heavy conditioner matts much less. Matts seem worse in the winter, maybe because of the heat & static ?


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you all for your great advice. I really appreciate it and will apply the wonderful ideas tomorrow !


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I second the Cowboy Magic,I use it on my kids,it works great...helps kep them from mattign ,especially in winter since ti's so dry. I thelps w/ staining too,seems to help repell a lot.
It also helps w/ the "hitchhikers" after pooing.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I've used Cowboy Magic on a tough matt that Bianca had a while back. I had one problem with it and that is washing it out. Even though I bathed her real well and conditioned her afterwards the fur I used the cowboy magic on stayed kind of greasey and discolored. It took 2 more baths a week later and lastly, a trip to the groomer's to get it all out. Do you guys have the same problem? Is there an easier way of getting it out? Did I maybe use too much? Did I use it wrong? Any suggestions?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I use Farnam white and Bright shampoo,it's concemtrated and it foams lots,the faoming action lifts out dirt and oils,so it will dry their coats a bit but I use it once in a while to get out stains from dirt . It's purple so don't freak when you use it an dyour malt looks like a purple marshmellow peep,it will rinse out just fine. Try to keep it out of their eyes as much as you can,it can irritate the eyes if left on a long time. I wouldn't recommend it for tear stain removal.I had a friend who did that w/ her Shitzu and left his eyes irridated until the next day. He was ok afterwards but had a case of the "squints" for the rest of the evening. I use it fo rquick shampoos,I usually mix it w/ an olive oil shampoo so it will condition,then follow up w/ a conditioning rinse.
This is a horse shampoo,read labels carefully as some horse shampoos aren't recommended for small animals or dogs,mostly since they're concentrated but my vet says as long as you dilute it or mix it w/ a gentler shampoo it's safe to use on small critters. The warning is for idiots who use it straight in it's concentrated form.... The way they put a warning label on a lighter,may cause burns.....

Most dog shampoos eliminate the foaming agent which can strip moisture from the fur an dcause damage but the foaming agent is what lifts off the dirt.. That's how people shampoos work,the lather strips off the dirt an doil and why we need conditioners..


----------

